# No cycle detected?



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

I have recently set-up my first SW tank,
I have a 10G set up (I have already spoken with forum members regarding difficulty levels and stocking of my tank) 

Salinity levels are 1.024
Ph 8.1-8.5
Temp 77.6

I have a fluval 106 25g canister filter containing carbon, purigen and ceramic filter material
Crushed coral substrate 
I have been told that my lighting (an 18" sunglo strip) is not good enough and so I am going to switch to possibly a F5 strip asap


I added some pre-cured live rock that I purchased from my LFS and was allowed to pick the pieces that I wanted. 
I have noticed a few bristle worms and at least one peanut worm in my rocks
I also have a single yellow polyp hitchhiker on one of them
All looks good and healthy

The reason for my post is that I have not had any signs of a cycle yet, my water is crystal clear and my nitrite levels are <0.1
It has only been 3-4 days since I added the LR, should a cycle have started by now? And should I be noticing changes?
I plan to add a few more lbs of LR on Saturday 

Could this be due to well pre-cured rocks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bt, your live rock is a very efficient bio filter, remember the bacteria that performs the cycle grows on the surface of everything in our tanks. Traditional wet / dry filters incorporate some type of ball, or medium with a large surface area to do the job our live rock is doing, only the rock has thousands more surfaces for the bacteria to grow on. Nature always does it better than we can! Anyway, I would give it a couple of weeks, yes your rock is pre cured and is probably already working to cycle your wastes, you may never see the spikes that we expect to see when setting up a more traditional (no rock) set up, because the rock is actually doing its job. I would add the new rock as soon as you can, again you want everything running and cycled before adding any live stock. Do you have a nitrate test kit? If your rock is doing its job, and you haven't seen any spikes in ammonia or nitrites, because of it, you should see your nitrates start to rise slowly....this will tell you you are cycling. I know its hard but please be patient....let things happen, you will be rewarded with a healthy tank in the end.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

IMO, ditch the canister filter - they're nitrate/nitrite factory. Invest in a skimmer instead.


----------

